# The wounded side of the Second Adam



## biblelighthouse (Apr 26, 2005)

Have you considered the significance of the wounded side of Adam, and the wounded side of Christ?

Think about this: http://www.biblelighthouse.com/covenants/woundedside.htm

As always, I welcome anything that anyone can add, as well as anything that needs to be clarified or corrected.

[Edited on 4-26-2005 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## Scott (Apr 28, 2005)

Joseph: The observation you make and the article you cite are right on the money. The wounded side is part of a larger typology connecting the first Adam to the Second Adam. This understanding was very prevalent in the church fathers.

I have some extensive notes on this I did for an adult Sunday School. The biggest thing I would add would be rcognizing that the sleep of Adam prefigures the death of Christ. If you want a copy, let me know and I will forward them to you. 

Here are the general parallels I see:


Adam and Eve --> Christ and the Church

Adam slept --> Christ died

Eve was created during Adam´s sleep --> The church was created by Christ´s death

Adam´s side was opened --> Christ´s side was opened on the cross

Eve is from Adam´s body --> The church is from Christ´s body

Eve is Adam´s bride -- > The Church is Christ´s bride 

Adam became "œone flesh" with Eve --> The Church is the body of Christ

Eve is the mother of all humanity --> The church is the spiritual mother of all believers

[Edited on 4-28-2005 by Scott]


----------



## Scott (Apr 28, 2005)

Joseph:

I would add this on the wounded side. This is from the notes I mentioned.

Eve was taken out of Adam´s side. This prefigures an aspect of Christ´s death. Christ was pierced in His side with a spear while hanging on the cross. Out of this side flowed blood and water.

"The soldiers therefore came and broke the legs of the first man who had been crucified with Jesus, and then those of the other. But when they came to Jesus and found that he was already dead, they did not break his legs. Instead, one of the soldiers pierced Jesus' side with a spear, bringing a sudden flow of blood and water."
John 19:32-34. 

The water and the blood indicate the ways in which the church is formed. The water can indicate the scriptures (the Word) and baptism, which are ways God confers His grace on Christ´s people. Note this excerpt from the Ephesians passage above:
Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ loved the church and gave himself up for her to make her holy, cleansing her by the washing with water through the word, and to present her to himself as a radiant church, without stain or wrinkle or any other blemish, but holy and blameless.

Notice that Christ "œgave himself up" for the church, indicating His death. The blood is associated with the death. He also washes her "œwith water through the word." This indicates baptism (the water) and the baptismal rite (the word) by which people are brought into the church. So, as Eve was brought form Adam´s side, so the church is brought forth from Christ´s side "“ through blood and water.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Joseph: The observation you make and the article you cite are right on the money. The wounded side is part of a larger typology connecting the first Adam to the Second Adam. This understanding was very prevalent in the church fathers.
> 
> I have some extensive notes on this I did for an adult Sunday School. The biggest thing I would add would be rcognizing that the sleep of Adam prefigures the death of Christ. If you want a copy, let me know and I will forward them to you.



Thank you, Scott! --- I would *love* to have a copy of your extensive notes on the subject. Perhaps I can even use some of them to add more detail to the article I put online.

Thanks!

Joseph

[Edited on 4-28-2005 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 28, 2005)

WOW to say the least those comparisons of Christ and Adam I was never taught brought whole new meaning to it.

Blade


----------



## Scott (Apr 29, 2005)

Joesph: I emailed the file to you. If you find it helpful, I have similar note on other typologies in Genesis, Judges, and Matthew. I can forward those if they are of interest. 

BTW: I am in the metroplex too. I am in Southlake, which is a suburb of Fort Worth. I know some people attending Westminster Dallas. 

Scott


----------

